# Kummerkasten: Spiele, die schlechter als erwartet sind



## Pasknalli (13. August 2008)

Alles was Euch an Spielen nicht passt!!!

Ich mache mal den Anfang.

Drakensang z.B. hat mich total entäuscht. Keine Neuerungen, kein Pfiff, kein Pep einfach nur gähhhhhn. Hauptsache die Haare liegen. Ich habe es gleich wieder zurück gegeben. So was habe ich mit einer anderen Maskerade schon des öffteren gespielt. Und dafür das DSA so eine Fülle an Möglichkeiten bietet ist die PC-Umsetzung echt Arm. Schaut aber toll aus. Ich hätte da so einige Ideen was ein Rollenspiel nach vorne bringen würde. 

Oder Die RP-Server aller gängigen MMORPGs. Die verdienen die Bezeichnung RP in keinster weise. Die GMs setzen keine Etikette durch und so sind die sogenannten RPGs nicht mehr als hack and slay Games. Also MMOHSGs.
Denn wenn ich online Spiele, will ich nicht alles und jeden filtern nur weil ich sonst das Neuste aus gZsZ oder dergleichen höre. Von den Farmern ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

*NfS: Carbon ...* 

Grafik liegt unter dem Vorgänger. Story so kurz, dass man das Game an einem Tag durchzocken kann. Noch dazu ist die Story weder richtig unterhaltsam, noch abwechslungsreich. Tagrennen sind auch amüsanter, als Nacht. Extrem dämliche Polizei ...
Muss ich noch mehr sagen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (13. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

assasines creed...

hab ne mischung aus prince of persia und splinter cell erwartet, raus kam ein echt schickes spiel, das allerdings schnell zur routine wird...


----------



## Pasknalli (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Auch sehr schön ist 

Splinter Cell Double Agent

damit ich in den genuss vom Online Modus gelangen konnte musste ich

Installieren.

dann manuel auf 1.01 Patchen

Dann online Modus starten

dann auf 1.02 auto Patchen lassen

anschließend starten und dann für die Firewall freigeben.

Jede abweichung von der Reihenfolge wird mit Befehlsverweigerung beantwortet und das Programm hängt sich im online modus start auf.

Wenn ich von anfang an auf 1.02 patchen würde
nervt mich der online modus ich soll patchen, obgleich ich schon auf eine neuere Version gepatcht habe... Sachen gibts....


----------



## SilentKilla (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Clive Barkers *Jericho*

Ich dachte hier kommt ein guter Grusel Shooter mit Psychostimmung a la F.E.A.R. heraus. Die Monster sehen net schlecht aus, aber das ständige Rumgeballere wie bei Serious Sam (zu dem Spiel passt es aber sehr gut) nervt mich dann schon ganz schön an. Nach 2h spielen hab ichs wieder deinstalliert.


----------



## kays (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Blacksite Area 51

Ist wohl das schlechteste Spiel was was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. Die Story an sich find ich ja recht gut doch die Bugs nehmen in diesem Spiel kein Ende.


----------



## STSLeon (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Frontlines - Fuels of War

Ich dachte mit den Drohnen und der UT3-Engine wird das Spiel eine echte BF2 alternative, aber es is buggy, laggy und häßlich.


----------



## Fransen (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



kays schrieb:


> Blacksite Area 51
> Ist wohl das schlechteste Spiel was was ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. Die Story an sich find ich ja recht gut doch die Bugs nehmen in diesem Spiel kein Ende.



Da sagste was....
Blacksite und seine Macken, eine Geschichte die wohl nie zu Ende gehen wird.

Fifa 2008 war auch ein Reinfall. -->> mal schauen was aus FIFA 2009 wird.....
Außer Lizenzen nichts gewesen....

Weiterhin finde ich es Schade, dass man neue Autos in TDU nur gegen Aufpreis bekommt; da haben die Konsoleros uns was vorraus.


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



Fransen schrieb:


> Weiterhin finde ich es Schade, dass man neue Autos in TDU nur gegen Aufpreis bekommt; da haben die Konsoleros uns was vorraus.



Trotzdem ist das Spiel ansich großartig ... 

Ein weiterer Titel der mich negativ erstaunte:
DTM Race Driver 2. Für damalige Verhältnisse, zwar eine gute Grafik, aber ein Schwierigkeitsgrad, der mich des öfteren verzweifeln ließ. Ich konnte das Game nie zu Ende spielen und bin irgendwo mittendrin hängen geblieben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (18. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

*Turok* 

cYa


----------



## Lee (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Assassins Creed

Ich habe mich einmal durchgerungen es durchzuspielen. Fürn 2tes Mal wars mir echt zu langweilig...


----------



## Fraggi (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Age of Conan - stures Tastenhämmern mit zu vielen Bugs und Schwierigkeiten zum Release


----------



## d00mfreak (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Die Entäuschungen, die mir spontan einfallen:

*Assassins Creed:*Spiel läuft nach dem Schema "Neue(s) Stadt(viertel) - die selben Aufgaben. Auch es es m.Mn viel zu Action-orientiert geworden. Insgesamt noch gut, hätte mir aber mehr erwartet.

*Söldner:* kennt das noch jemand?  

*Crysis:* 5 Stunden Spielzeit sprechen für sich

*ArmA:* Bugs und enorme HW-Anforderungen.

*DoW:* Das Spiel gehört m.Mn zu den besten RTS, der Plot zu einem der besten Universen, aber die SP-Kampagnen der beiden letzten Addons waren traurige Aneinanderreihungen von Skirmish-Karten. Eine Schande, wenn man bedenkt, was das Warhammer 40000-Universum alles hergibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> *DoW:* Das Spiel gehört m.Mn zu den besten RTS, der Plot zu einem der besten Universen, aber die SP-Kampagnen der beiden letzten Addons waren traurige Aneinanderreihungen von Skirmish-Karten. Eine Schande, wenn man bedenkt, was das Warhammer 40000-Universum alles hergibt.


Du sprichst von Dark Crusade und Soulstorm, right??
Ich mag die eigentlich auch und hab mir leider auch Soulstorm gekauft, war irgendwie a bisserl arg enttäuscht...
Es gibt hier auch nur eine Hand voll wirklich interessanter Maps und das sind idR die bei denen man die Basis des Feindes einnehmen soll...

€dit:
Und von der richtig beschissenen Grafik von Soulstorm reden wir mal lieber nicht, da hat sich zu Dark Crusade nicht so wirklich viel getan...
Für ein recht aktuelles Spiel ist das schon erbärmlich.

PS: ich möcht auch noch den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2008 reinschmeißen.
Die Idee, eine Simulation für Landwirtschaftsfans zu erstellen ist nicht blöd, da hätte auch was draus werden können, wenn man das ganze etwas realistischer gestaltet hätte und man mit dem Geld auch mal was anfangen könnte...
Harvest Moon ist ja sowas ähnliches, da gehts auch teilweise um Landwirtschaft (aber nicht nur), nur hat der Hersteller dieses Spiel richtig versaut, der Realismusgehalt ist hier nicht vorhanden...


----------



## d00mfreak (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Du sprichst von Dark Crusade und Soulstorm, right??
> Ich mag die eigentlich auch und hab mir leider auch Soulstorm gekauft, war irgendwie a bisserl arg enttäuscht...
> Es gibt hier auch nur eine Hand voll wirklich interessanter Maps und das sind idR die bei denen man die Basis des Feindes einnehmen soll...



Jo, genau. Dark Crusade hab ich mir noch gekauft, auf Soulstorm hab ich aber verzichtet, als ich gehört habe, dass es eine ähnliche Kampagne wie in Dark Crusade sein soll. Anfangs fand ich es noch interressant, das legte sich aber nach ein paar Stunden. In Dark Crusade hab ich net einmal die "Kampagne" gelöst - wenn ich sowas zoggen will, dann schmeiss ich ein Game aus der Total War-Reihe an, da hab ich mehr Spass 

Und die Grafik find ich gar net mal so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Jahre (fast 4 ?) das Spiel jetzt auf dem Buckel hat. Zudem schien die Engine generell schon immer Probleme mit der Darstellung von Bodentexturen zu haben. Auch wenn der Rest der Grafik glänzte, die Bodentexturen waren schon immer relativ unscharf.


----------



## boss3D (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



d00mfreak schrieb:


> *Crysis:* 5 Stunden Spielzeit sprechen für sich



Was seit ihr alle nur für Freaks?! 
Davon abgesehen, dass ich garnicht die Lust hätte, ein Spiel in einem Zug durchzuspielen, habe ich Crysis _(höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad)_ noch nie unter 7.5 h geschafft ... 

@ Topic
*Titan Quest*

^^ Langweilig, laaaangweilig ... 

Die Grafik war garnicht mal so schlecht, aber irgendwie haben die Enwtickler vergessen, sowas, wie "Spielspaß" in das Game zu integrieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SilentKilla (19. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Etwas älter: Siedler 3

Es fehlte der Charme und das Gewusel von Siedler 1 und 2.


----------



## grubsnek (20. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Armed Assault


----------



## y33H@ (20. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

*@ boss3D*

_Titan Quest_ samt Add-On fand ich genial, habe es bisher satte 7 Mal durchgezockt. Besonders die Atmo mag ich 

cYa


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ boss3D*
> 
> _Titan Quest_ samt Add-On fand ich genial, habe es bisher satte 7 Mal durchgezockt. Besonders die Atmo mag ich



Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden ...  

Ich finde immer noch das Original _(Diablo 2)_ besser, als jede dieser "Kopien".

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (21. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

NFS Pro Street , 
sehr enttäuschend wirklich , das Spiel wird so schnell langweilig geht gar nicht !
Die Strecken wirken nach einiger Zeit alle gleich ..... keine große Abwechslung und wer verdammt ist Ryan Cooper 

Mal hoffen das Undercover wieder ein vernüftiger Teil wird !


Mfg Micha


----------



## grubsnek (21. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

ja stimmt.
Pro Street ist meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste NFS


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Bei Pro Street kann ich nur zustimmen....

Bei Carbon habe ich mich gefreut endlich mal schöne Muscle Cars zu fahren und dann das.....lahme Story....schnell zu Ende.....und mir fehlten die genialen Polizeiverfolgungen.....

Turok.....besser als der Vorgänger aber von dem Rest reden wir lieber nicht....( nach 45 min. deinstalliert )

Jericho....bescheuertes rumgemetzel und noch dämlichere Steuerung.....meine Spielzeit bis zur deinstallation 1 1/2 Std......


----------



## y33H@ (22. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Hach, *Turok* hab ich trotz allem durchgezockt, sooo übel ists gar nicht.

cYa


----------



## hyperionical (30. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ boss3D*
> 
> _Titan Quest_ samt Add-On fand ich genial, habe es bisher satte 7 Mal durchgezockt. Besonders die Atmo mag ich
> 
> cYa



7-Mal Titan Quest durchgespielt? habs irgendwann gelassen da ich auch nach massenhaft gleichen (schön aussehenden) Levels und Kämpfen mit ein paar Millionen auf dem Konto noch immer keinerlei Ende abzusehen war. Fazit: Hätte toll werden können.


----------



## Pasknalli (31. August 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

Die KI meiner Squadmember bei 

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter

Des weiteren fehlen mir Befehle wie Ausschwärmen oder Sammeln.

Grauenhaft wo die rummrennen wenn man nicht jede Sekunde einen neuen Befehl gibt.

Und online habe ich leider noch keine Gruppe gefunden.... 

Und die Befehle auf der Taktikkarte sind auch nicht viel besser.

Optipropper währe es gewesen wenn ich auf die Sicht der Squadmember schalten könnte und sie selber lenken. Oder eine Charakterauswahl mit unterschiedlichen stärken und schwächen hätte mir auch gefallen.

Bin jetzt kurz vor schluss irgendwo in Mexico und bin zu dem Fazit gekommen.

Squadmember bei GRAW sind keine BOTs sondern BUGs

Panzerünterstützung taugt grade mal als fahrbare Mauer.

Und der Mehrspielermodus macht Spaß!

Bis jetzt hatten alle Produkte von Ubi Soft die ich hatte immer einen Makel. Sei es beim Installieren, Online spielen, oder die Umsetzung im allgemeinen. Vor meinem nächten Ubi werde ich mich informieren und zwar genaustens.  Ubi heißt doch wohl nicht u beg information oder?


----------



## STSLeon (5. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

@Pasknalli: Ich und nen Freund sind demnächst wieder am Zocken von GRAW 1, ist zwar Bockschwer aber wenn man zu Zweit oder mehr ist kann es sogar Spaß machen. 

haltet euch nur fern von Mercenaries 2... da ist wirklich alles schlecht!


----------



## Maggats (7. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

gothic 3 war ne riesen enttäuschung.

quests nur mittelmäßig, spiel total verbuggt (ok das geht ja mittlerweile)

game ruckelt immernoch wie sau.

ich hab schon garkein bock auf das addon, werds mir aber trotzdem noch überlegen


----------



## Lee (7. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



> Pro Street ist meiner Meinung nach das schlechteste NFS


Jap, die Demo hat mir gereicht um zu wissen, das das Spiel nichts wird...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. September 2008)

Mod-Edit: Aussagekräftigen Threadnamen hinzugefügt.


----------



## ShiZon (28. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*

@ Maggats: Hoffentlich wird Gothic 4 besser, ist noch ein weilchen bis das raus kommt.


----------



## fiumpf (28. September 2008)

Gothic III
Zu verbuggt, zu viele Fehler, zu viel Ärger, ....

Crysis
An sich kein schlechtes Spiel - es wurde lediglich dem Hype nicht gerecht.

NfS - Carbon
Irgendwie wusste ich mit dem Game nichts anzufangen.

Spore
Hab mir von dem Game viel mehr Komplexität erhofft.

Final Fantasy X-2
Meiner Meinung nach der schlechteste Teil der Serie, liegt vielleicht auch daran dass versucht wurde die Story von FFX fortzusetzen.


Thats it!


----------



## Maggats (28. September 2008)

*AW: Schlechter als erwartet Kummerkasten*



ShiZon schrieb:


> @ Maggats: Hoffentlich wird Gothic 4 besser, ist noch ein weilchen bis das raus kommt.



das hoff ich auch aber im addon für g3 wurde ja schon versprochen das mehr bezug zu den alten characteren kommen soll


----------



## Kadauz (28. September 2008)

GTA San Andreas. Irgendwie schlechtere Grafik als beim Vorgänger Vice City und auch bei weitem keine gute Atmosphäre. War echt enttäuscht. Hab das als GTA Fan nach 5h Spielen wieder deinstalliert und in den Schrank gestellt.


----------



## Maggats (28. September 2008)

Kadauz schrieb:


> GTA San Andreas. Irgendwie schlechtere Grafik als beim Vorgänger Vice City und auch bei weitem keine gute Atmosphäre. War echt enttäuscht. Hab das als GTA Fan nach 5h Spielen wieder deinstalliert und in den Schrank gestellt.



stimmt, ich hatte irgendwann auch keinen bock, nur bei mir hats noch nichtmal 5 h gedauert


----------



## Railroadfighter (28. September 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


> stimmt, ich hatte irgendwann auch keinen bock, nur bei mir hats noch nichtmal 5 h gedauert



GTA Sa? ich hab da schon hunderte stunden aufm konto und finds immer noch geil, von der Grafik mal abgesehen...aber back to topic.

NFS Pro Street war auch meiner Meinung nach ein totaller müll, der Schaden und das Menüklicken versauten das NFS Felling.


----------



## ShiZon (28. September 2008)

Was auch wirklich enttäuschend war ist The Chosen wurde groß angekündigt und alles war nur für die Füße. Die Story an und für sich ganz nett, aber das Gameplay hat's dann irgendwie vergeigt, so ist mein Eindruck zu dem Spiel.


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

Ich hatte mir von NFS Carbon vieeel mehr erwartet


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. September 2008)

Nfs Carbon: zu kurz, iwie doofe story

Nfs Pro Street: doofes thema (tuning shows) wird schnell langweilig....
bin eig immer ein fan von NFS gewesen aber seit Most Wanted kam kein gutes Nfs mehr 

Warhead: zu kurze spielzeit (obwohl an sich kein schlechtes game) zu leichte schwierigkeitsgrade, bin nämlich nur wegen rollenden fässern gestorben ^^ kein einziges ma gekillt worden (von nem gegner ). ~ 5h bei Delta , das nächste ma würd ich mehr erwarten ....^^

mehr fällt mich eigentlich im mom net ein ^^


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

Juiced 2-schreckliches "Konsolenspiel" für den PC, grauenhafte inkompatiblitäten wie z.b., dass das Spiel mit 1 GB Speicher flüssiger läuft als mit 2 GB oder mehr...da kann der Rest des PC'S noch so schnell sein, deshalb: Zum Juiced 2 zocken immer vorher den Speicher ausbauen, bis nur noch ein Gb drin ist
DTM Race Driver 2: Konnte seinen Vorgänger meiner Meinung nach nur in der Grafik übertrumpfen, das "Gewinnenmüssen" nervt.


----------



## ShiZon (9. Oktober 2008)

So schlecht ist Juiced 2 auch nicht, wenn man das passende Tool zur Hand hat!


----------

